# 9 week old kitten pawing and kneading



## kat85 (May 13, 2013)

Hi i have a 5 month (nemo) and 9 week old (titi)kitten. Titi is constantly pawing and kneading at my chest to the point im covered in tiny bleeding paw marks. Shes not being aggreaive while doing it is purring and rubbih her head on my face at the same time. Im just wonderih why ahe is doing this and if theres anything i can do to stop her. Nemo never showed this behaviour and is a very loving kitten. 

Could really do with some advuce as im starting to look like a pin chushion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Normal kitten behaviour. They do this when they feed from mum. Suspect he is doing it for comfort - 9 weeks is rather young to be away from her which might be partly why. You could clip the tips of his claws or wear thicker clothes!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the cats that i have had from a young age all do this now even though they are older. grace was dumped in a box at a young age so missed her mom, smokey was only 5 weeks old when i rescued her and missed her mom too. i have others too that were very young when taken from their moms and they all continue to do it (all rescue i might add). i think it is just simply a comfort thing like orientalslave mentioned. your kitten may never grow out of doing it but i'm afraid that is part of owning a cat. she loves you


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

My adult cat does it now, I just gently lift up her paws when she's doing it and that encourages her to stop and just settle down.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

This behaviour is her showing you affection! 

She is showing she loves and trusts you.  Kittens do it to their mums when feeding to get the milk flowing. They can have sharp claws when little though, so you might want to ask the vet to show you how to clip the tips


----------

